# "Simon and Hiroko," Tokyo love story & adventure, lit fic



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* a literary novel of love and adventure, *FREE Friday, August 31st*



Twenty-something Simon Fraser is willing to risk ridicule
by standing on an improvised pillar in downtown Tokyo, all for finding
beautiful Hiroko Yuasa he has fallen in love with. He is lucky enough
to meet her again, and his art, the photography, and hers, the Japanese
traditional dancing, become bridges in their delicate approach. The
attraction becomes mutual, but Simon and Hiroko seriously
underestimate the power of family opposition. Neither knows that
their families share a long, bitter history.

I am trying to mine the rich mother lode of Tokyo underground and
above-ground life and love in which Haruki Murakami made his mark
in "The Wind-Up Bird Chronicle." My anchor lies in real events, from
three hundred to fifteen years old, but I also accommodate touches of 
magic realism. A large bridge to America is present as well.

The novel is set in the '90s. 115,000 words.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Marius ----------------

Welcome to KindleBoards, and congratulations on the book! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

Up we go again 

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel:

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US
Amazon UK

The 47 samurai, WWII, Yakuza, Tokyo underground/catacombs -- more than in Murakami , only for starters, and a great contemporary love story turning dramatic, think Romeo and Juliet. Magical realism and recent historical events.

Thank you for your attention (and, ahem, orders ), folks!


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel, *$2.99 for a weekl*

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US
Amazon UK

The 47 samurai, WWII, Yakuza, Tokyo underground/catacombs -- more than in Murakami , only for starters, and a great contemporary love story turning dramatic, think Romeo and Juliet. Magical realism and recent historical events.

Thank you for your attention, folks!


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*Simon and Hiroko*: Love story, high drama in Tokyo. Inspired by real events. Magical realism.

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US
Amazon UK

Hiroko Yuasa could be a Yakuza -- Japanese Mafia -- princess. Simon Fraser -- a rich American heir. They prefer each other's love, her traditional dancing, his photography, the simple life, and they earn in return the spite of their families. The history has been generous in providing reasons for the latter.

This is all par for the course for Simon and Hiroko, yet, when they experience first-hand what the Frasers and the Yuasas have in store for them, they start thinking that the two famous lovers from Verona might have had it easy. But their will to be together for ever is indomitable.

115,000 words.


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

For the lovers of Murakami, among others 

--
[Confused in Tokyo]

When nothing happened in two or, he feared, three minutes, he heard a clear soprano voice, nothing childish to it, closing in on him, asking in English "Do you need help, sir?" He turned, and saw her.

Tall for a Japanese, five-nine or even ten, pink-white-faced, the contours of the chin and the cheeks drawn in round terms, a straight small nose; all surrounded by closely-cropped black hair. Very - he would say 'terribly' later - soft eyes, the countenance a bit shy and embarrassed, but with a helpful question mark superimposed on her forehead just above slightly blushing cheeks. The blushing, later he thought, a matter of interfering with the business of a visitor, of a stranger, of, worse, of a gaijin, as she saw it.

"Oh, yes, I think so, Miss. I'd like to get to Shinjuku and I'm not sure at all if this train takes me there."
----


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Great review by Julia for *Simon and Hiroko*
----
With a strong, unique voice Marius Hancu tells us a story that reveals the intimate lives of Simon and Hiroko. This is a novel that combines suspense, romance, eroticism, action and drama. Simon, an American professional photographer, falls passionately in love with Hiroko, a traditional Japanese dancer. Their love for each other is intense, but their "road" is full of obstacles. The fact that they both come from different cultural backgrounds makes it even more compelling. Hiroko's father is against this relationship; her father had been killed by Americans in WWII and time never quelled his resentment. He will do anything to stop them from getting married. This novel will take you to Japan, to the glamorous streets of New York and to the wildest parts of Connecticut. The author has the ability to make the tension escalate throughout the story while tapping into history, politics and conflicting family relationships. The end stirs strong emotions. It is the kind of ending you will never forget.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15850024-simon-and-hiroko#other_reviews
----

Amazon US
Amazon UK


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel, *only $3.00 for a week (60% reduction)!*

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK

Ilaria (@Lalettricefelic), *an Italian literary blogger*:
----
I've just finished reading Simon and Hiroko. I think it's very interesting and absorbing.
----

Great review by Julia Hones, *an American writer and blogger*, for Simon and Hiroko:
----
With a strong, unique voice Marius Hancu tells us a story that reveals the intimate lives of Simon and Hiroko. This is a novel that combines suspense, romance, eroticism, action and drama. Simon, an American professional photographer, falls passionately in love with Hiroko, a traditional Japanese dancer. Their love for each other is intense, but their "road" is full of obstacles. The fact that they both come from different cultural backgrounds makes it even more compelling. Hiroko's father is against this relationship; her father had been killed by Americans in WWII and time never quelled his resentment. He will do anything to stop them from getting married. This novel will take you to Japan, to the glamorous streets of New York and to the wildest parts of Connecticut. The author has the ability to make the tension escalate throughout the story while tapping into history, politics and conflicting family relationships. The end stirs strong emotions. It is the kind of ending you will never forget.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15850024-simon-and-hiroko#other_reviews
----


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel, *only $3.00 for a week (60% reduction)!*

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK

Recent updates:

*Blog interview about "Simon and Hiroko"*

Amaranta (on twitter), *an Italian literary blogger*:
----
I've just finished reading Simon and Hiroko. *I think it's very interesting and absorbing*.
----

Great review by Julia Hones, *an American writer and blogger*:
----
*With a strong, unique voice* Marius Hancu tells us a story that reveals the intimate lives of Simon and Hiroko. This is a novel that *combines suspense, romance, eroticism, action and drama*. Simon, an American professional photographer, falls passionately in love with Hiroko, a traditional Japanese dancer. Their love for each other is intense, but their "road" is full of obstacles. The fact that they both come from different cultural backgrounds makes it even more compelling. Hiroko's father is against this relationship; her father had been killed by Americans in WWII and time never quelled his resentment. He will do anything to stop them from getting married. This novel will take you to Japan, to the glamorous streets of New York and to the wildest parts of Connecticut. *The author has the ability to make the tension escalate throughout the story while tapping into history, politics and conflicting family relationships.* *The end stirs strong emotions. It is the kind of ending you will never forget.*

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15850024-simon-and-hiroko#other_reviews
----
On twitter,* a PhD candidate* in neuroscience from Toronto:
Alice Kim ‏
*I have really been enjoying your book "Simon and Hiroko"!* Thanks again!  
---


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel, *only $3.00 for a week (60% reduction)!*

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK

Recent updates:

*Blog interview about "Simon and Hiroko"*

From *an Italian literary blogger*:
----
*An absorbing reading*

In a climax of suspense, grief and incomprehension, Hancu tells us a fascinating story about the power of two young people in a world that tries to suffocate one of the driving forces of human life: love.
----​


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel, *only $2.99 for a week (60% reduction)!*

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK

Recent updates:

*Blog interview with the American writer and blogger Julia Hones about "Simon and Hiroko"*

From *an Italian literary blogger, Amaranta*, come:
----
*A great review-and-interview set*, in English

*An absorbing reading*, an Amazon review

"In a climax of suspense, grief and incomprehension, Hancu tells us a fascinating story about the power of two young people in a world that tries to suffocate one of the driving forces of human life: love."

----​


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel:

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK

Recent updates:

*Blog interview with the American writer and blogger Julia Hones about "Simon and Hiroko"*

From *an Italian literary blogger, Amaranta*, come:
----
*A great review-and-interview set*, in English

*An absorbing reading*, an Amazon review

"In a climax of suspense, grief and incomprehension, Hancu tells us a fascinating story about the power of two young people in a world that tries to suffocate one of the driving forces of human life: love."

----
At *Goodreads*, British writer Julie Elizabeth Powell says:

"this book gives wonderful insight into richly woven worlds."​


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel,* only $0.99 for the week*:

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK

Recent updates:

*Blog interview with the American writer and blogger Julia Hones about "Simon and Hiroko"*

From *an Italian literary blogger, Amaranta*, come:
----
*A great review-and-interview set*, in English

*An absorbing reading*, an Amazon review

"In a climax of suspense, grief and incomprehension, Hancu tells us a fascinating story about the power of two young people in a world that tries to suffocate one of the driving forces of human life: love."

----
At *Goodreads*, British writer Julie Elizabeth Powell says:

"this book gives wonderful insight into richly woven worlds."​


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel, *only $0.99 for a week (85% reduction)!*

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo

Recent updates:

*Blog interview about "Simon and Hiroko"*

Amaranta (on twitter), *an Italian literary blogger*:
----
I've just finished reading Simon and Hiroko. *I think it's very interesting and absorbing*.
----

Great review by Julia Hones, *an American writer and blogger*:
----
*With a strong, unique voice* Marius Hancu tells us a story that reveals the intimate lives of Simon and Hiroko. This is a novel that *combines suspense, romance, eroticism, action and drama*. Simon, an American professional photographer, falls passionately in love with Hiroko, a traditional Japanese dancer. Their love for each other is intense, but their "road" is full of obstacles. The fact that they both come from different cultural backgrounds makes it even more compelling. Hiroko's father is against this relationship; her father had been killed by Americans in WWII and time never quelled his resentment. He will do anything to stop them from getting married. This novel will take you to Japan, to the glamorous streets of New York and to the wildest parts of Connecticut. *The author has the ability to make the tension escalate throughout the story while tapping into history, politics and conflicting family relationships.* *The end stirs strong emotions. It is the kind of ending you will never forget.*

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15850024-simon-and-hiroko#other_reviews
----
On twitter,* a PhD candidate* in neuroscience from Toronto:
Alice Kim ‏
*I have really been enjoying your book "Simon and Hiroko"!* Thanks again!  
---
A. Voicu "*I strongly believe that this is an A+ grade material for a movie*, which offers not only a sweet love story, but also lots of suspense!"


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel, *only $0.99 for a week (85% reduction)!*

A dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel,

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo​
Recent updates:

*Blog interview about "Simon and Hiroko"*

Amaranta (on twitter), *an Italian literary blogger*:
----
I've just finished reading Simon and Hiroko. *I think it's very interesting and absorbing*.
----

Great review by Julia Hones, *an American writer and blogger*:
----
*With a strong, unique voice* Marius Hancu tells us a story that reveals the intimate lives of Simon and Hiroko. This is a novel that *combines suspense, romance, eroticism, action and drama*. Simon, an American professional photographer, falls passionately in love with Hiroko, a traditional Japanese dancer. Their love for each other is intense, but their "road" is full of obstacles. The fact that they both come from different cultural backgrounds makes it even more compelling. Hiroko's father is against this relationship; her father had been killed by Americans in WWII and time never quelled his resentment. He will do anything to stop them from getting married. This novel will take you to Japan, to the glamorous streets of New York and to the wildest parts of Connecticut. *The author has the ability to make the tension escalate throughout the story while tapping into history, politics and conflicting family relationships.* *The end stirs strong emotions. It is the kind of ending you will never forget.*

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15850024-simon-and-hiroko#other_reviews
----
On twitter,* a PhD candidate* in neuroscience from Toronto:
Alice Kim ‏
*I have really been enjoying your book "Simon and Hiroko"!* Thanks again!  
---
A. Voicu "*I strongly believe that this is an A+ grade material for a movie*, which offers not only a sweet love story, but also lots of suspense!"


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

Goodreads members, please support Simon and Hiroko in poll 2 here:

Which book do you want to see become the February Reg Fic/Non Fic group read?
www.goodreads.com/poll/list/1218-the-next-best-book-club?type=group


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel,

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo​
Recent updates:

"The contrast of traditional and modern culture makes for a *unique background just as vibrant as the two main characters* and makes this book *a compelling read*"

*Blog interview about "Simon and Hiroko"*

Amaranta (on twitter), *an Italian literary blogger*:
----
I've just finished reading Simon and Hiroko. *I think it's very interesting and absorbing*.
----

Great review by Julia Hones, *an American writer and blogger*:
----
*With a strong, unique voice* Marius Hancu tells us a story that reveals the intimate lives of Simon and Hiroko. This is a novel that *combines suspense, romance, eroticism, action and drama*. Simon, an American professional photographer, falls passionately in love with Hiroko, a traditional Japanese dancer. Their love for each other is intense, but their "road" is full of obstacles. The fact that they both come from different cultural backgrounds makes it even more compelling. Hiroko's father is against this relationship; her father had been killed by Americans in WWII and time never quelled his resentment. He will do anything to stop them from getting married. This novel will take you to Japan, to the glamorous streets of New York and to the wildest parts of Connecticut. *The author has the ability to make the tension escalate throughout the story while tapping into history, politics and conflicting family relationships.* *The end stirs strong emotions. It is the kind of ending you will never forget.*

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/15850024-simon-and-hiroko#other_reviews
----
On twitter,* a PhD candidate* in neuroscience from Toronto:
Alice Kim ‏
*I have really been enjoying your book "Simon and Hiroko"!* Thanks again!  
---
A. Voicu "*I strongly believe that this is an A+ grade material for a movie*, which offers not only a sweet love story, but also lots of suspense!"


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel,

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo​
Recent updates:

"The contrast of traditional and modern culture makes for a *unique background just as vibrant as the two main characters* and makes this book *a compelling read*"
in:
*Romeo and Juliet meets the war of East and West, Review of Marius Hancu's "Simon and Hiroko"*


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel,

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo​
*Goodreads Book Giveaway*
Simon and Hiroko by Marius Hancu
Giveaway ends in about 1 month (May 04, 2013)
*3 copies available*
Goodreads Book Giveaway​


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel,
a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo​
*Goodreads Book Giveaway*
Simon and Hiroko by Marius Hancu
Giveaway ends in about 1 month (May 04, 2013)
*3 copies available*
Goodreads Book Giveaway​


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

This really sounds fascinating.  How have I missed it.  Going to download it now!


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel,* only $0.99 for the week*:

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK​
*Blog interview with the American writer and blogger Julia Hones about "Simon and Hiroko"*

From *an Italian literary blogger, Amaranta*, come:
----
*A great review-and-interview set*, in English

*An absorbing reading*, an Amazon review

"In a climax of suspense, grief and incomprehension, Hancu tells us a fascinating story about the power of two young people in a world that tries to suffocate one of the driving forces of human life: love."

----
At *Goodreads*, British writer Julie Elizabeth Powell says:

"this book gives wonderful insight into richly woven worlds."​


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

nice bump


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel,* only $0.99 for the 1st week of 2014!*:

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK

Happy New Year!​


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko,"* my literary novel, *99c special *

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo​


Great review by Julia Hones, *an American writer and blogger*:
----
*With a strong, unique voice* Marius Hancu tells us a story that reveals the intimate lives of Simon and Hiroko. This is a novel that *combines suspense, romance, eroticism, action and drama*. Simon, an American professional photographer, falls passionately in love with Hiroko, a traditional Japanese dancer. Their love for each other is intense, but their "road" is full of obstacles. The fact that they both come from different cultural backgrounds makes it even more compelling. Hiroko's father is against this relationship; her father had been killed by Americans in WWII and time never quelled his resentment. He will do anything to stop them from getting married. This novel will take you to Japan, to the glamorous streets of New York and to the wildest parts of Connecticut. *The author has the ability to make the tension escalate throughout the story while tapping into history, politics and conflicting family relationships.* *The end stirs strong emotions. It is the kind of ending you will never forget.*
----


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko"*

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo

​
----
He was in his forties now, was Kazuhiro Yuasa. Still, at this time, sitting on the craggy mountain ledge making up the edge of the old _onsen_, the rippling muscles of his back were no witness of age, but of the constant punishment of training in the martial arts of samurai long gone.

Fully naked, he kept in his hands only a cloth for brushing and rubbing his skin. The most striking feature on his back was no doubt the huge tattoo showing the faces and parts of the bodies of two men and a woman, in what had to be a replica of a period drawing, the original perhaps three hundred years old. In the center it showed only the face and the kimono open on the chest of the man in awful dishevelment, roaring drunk, lying on his back on the ground, lost, eyes closed, his samurai _katana_ luckily still tethered to his side. The man on the right stood spitting on the man in the center of the tattoo, full of despite. Close to Kazuhiro's shoulder, the face of a worried woman was shown in the left upper corner, peeking in on the scene. She seemed, had one had taken into account her habit and her sloppy hairdo, to be a woman of easy virtue in Kyoto or some such. 

----


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko"*

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo

​
----
Right now, she's dancing several of her parasol and fan dances outside the open-air museum, on a stony platform covered with the very short and sparse grass of the mountains at that altitude, in an isolated area far from the entrance to the museum, so as to avoid most of the other people come for a day visit. As there are hardly any trees on that slope, the sun isn't screened at all, even in late afternoon. For sound they use a ghetto blaster of average size, a squarish thing in a metallic, silvery cover that he has recently purchased in Akihabara in Tokyo and is very proud of, as it is really one of the first things bought in Japan from his own salary and bonuses.

The flowers on her pale-golden kimono are irises with long green stems rising from the lower hem. The obi is just a paler golden, so wide that he's been concerned about her breathing. "No problem, don't worry," she told him with an easy laugh when asked. I have to believe that's true, or she wouldn't be doing what she's doing.

"And-now-you-know-you-gonna-stop" he speaks in rhythm with the music, and stresses the last word to signal to her.

She stops. The top of her parasol is tilted from the horizontal, and the actress in her peeks from under it at her presumptive suitor, and she herself, Hiroko, might as well peek at him, with a smile that is all a challenge. "Are you going to take me, to love me with my kimono and all, or are you going to pussyfoot around the issue? Please tell me now," she seems to say. And he is just as worried as any full-blooded man would be, because he feels he with his species is bound to jump in the ocean-like fray, irrespective of the outcome, ready to swim in this ocean opening in front of them, and - right after - closing behind them. 

----


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko"*

*a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure*

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo​


Great review by Julia Hones, *an American writer and blogger*:
----
*With a strong, unique voice* Marius Hancu tells us a story that reveals the intimate lives of Simon and Hiroko. This is a novel that *combines suspense, romance, eroticism, action and drama*. Simon, an American professional photographer, falls passionately in love with Hiroko, a traditional Japanese dancer. Their love for each other is intense, but their "road" is full of obstacles. The fact that they both come from different cultural backgrounds makes it even more compelling. Hiroko's father is against this relationship; her father had been killed by Americans in WWII and time never quelled his resentment. He will do anything to stop them from getting married. This novel will take you to Japan, to the glamorous streets of New York and to the wildest parts of Connecticut. *The author has the ability to make the tension escalate throughout the story while tapping into history, politics and conflicting family relationships.* *The end stirs strong emotions. It is the kind of ending you will never forget.*
----


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko"*

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo

​
----
Right now, she's dancing several of her parasol and fan dances outside the open-air museum, on a stony platform covered with the very short and sparse grass of the mountains at that altitude, in an isolated area far from the entrance to the museum, so as to avoid most of the other people come for a day visit. As there are hardly any trees on that slope, the sun isn't screened at all, even in late afternoon. For sound they use a ghetto blaster of average size, a squarish thing in a metallic, silvery cover that he has recently purchased in Akihabara in Tokyo and is very proud of, as it is really one of the first things bought in Japan from his own salary and bonuses.

The flowers on her pale-golden kimono are irises with long green stems rising from the lower hem. The obi is just a paler golden, so wide that he's been concerned about her breathing. "No problem, don't worry," she told him with an easy laugh when asked. I have to believe that's true, or she wouldn't be doing what she's doing.

"And-now-you-know-you-gonna-stop" he speaks in rhythm with the music, and stresses the last word to signal to her.

She stops. The top of her parasol is tilted from the horizontal, and the actress in her peeks from under it at her presumptive suitor, and she herself, Hiroko, might as well peek at him, with a smile that is all a challenge. "Are you going to take me, to love me with my kimono and all, or are you going to [kitten]foot around the issue? Please tell me now," she seems to say. And he is just as worried as any full-blooded man would be, because he feels he with his species is bound to jump in the ocean-like fray, irrespective of the outcome, ready to swim in this ocean opening in front of them, and -- right after -- closing behind them. 

----


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

I would like to announce this *giveaway* open to Jan 1st, 2015 for my readers that are Goodreads members:

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/119030-simon-and-hiroko​
*"Simon and Hiroko"*

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo

​
----
Right now, she's dancing several of her parasol and fan dances outside the open-air museum, on a stony platform covered with the very short and sparse grass of the mountains at that altitude, in an isolated area far from the entrance to the museum, so as to avoid most of the other people come for a day visit. As there are hardly any trees on that slope, the sun isn't screened at all, even in late afternoon. For sound they use a ghetto blaster of average size, a squarish thing in a metallic, silvery cover that he has recently purchased in Akihabara in Tokyo and is very proud of, as it is really one of the first things bought in Japan from his own salary and bonuses.

The flowers on her pale-golden kimono are irises with long green stems rising from the lower hem. The obi is just a paler golden, so wide that he's been concerned about her breathing. "No problem, don't worry," she told him with an easy laugh when asked. I have to believe that's true, or she wouldn't be doing what she's doing.

"And-now-you-know-you-gonna-stop" he speaks in rhythm with the music, and stresses the last word to signal to her.

She stops. The top of her parasol is tilted from the horizontal, and the actress in her peeks from under it at her presumptive suitor, and she herself, Hiroko, might as well peek at him, with a smile that is all a challenge. "Are you going to take me, to love me with my kimono and all, or are you going to [kitten]foot around the issue? Please tell me now," she seems to say. And he is just as worried as any full-blooded man would be, because he feels he with his species is bound to jump in the ocean-like fray, irrespective of the outcome, ready to swim in this ocean opening in front of them, and -- right after -- closing behind them. 

----


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

I would like to announce this *giveaway* open to Jan 1st, 2015 for my readers that are Goodreads members:

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/119030-simon-and-hiroko​
*"Simon and Hiroko"*

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo

​


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

I would like to announce this *giveaway* open to March 6, 2015 for my readers that are Goodreads members:

https://www.goodreads.com/giveaway/show/122511-simon-and-hiroko​
*"Simon and Hiroko"*

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

[Genre: LITERARY FICTION/CONTEMPORARY]
Not so alternative ... real history.

The sweet and the serene go roller-coaster dramatic to the edge of survival in this love story set in the 1990s, inspired in part by the most serious terrorist attack suffered ever by Tokyo, Japan, which took place at that time.

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo

​
----
Right now, she's dancing several of her parasol and fan dances outside the open-air museum, on a stony platform covered with the very short and sparse grass of the mountains at that altitude, in an isolated area far from the entrance to the museum, so as to avoid most of the other people come for a day visit. As there are hardly any trees on that slope, the sun isn't screened at all, even in late afternoon. For sound they use a ghetto blaster of average size, a squarish thing in a metallic, silvery cover that he has recently purchased in Akihabara in Tokyo and is very proud of, as it is really one of the first things bought in Japan from his own salary and bonuses.

The flowers on her pale-golden kimono are irises with long green stems rising from the lower hem. The obi is just a paler golden, so wide that he's been concerned about her breathing. "No problem, don't worry," she told him with an easy laugh when asked. I have to believe that's true, or she wouldn't be doing what she's doing.

"And-now-you-know-you-gonna-stop" he speaks in rhythm with the music, and stresses the last word to signal to her.

She stops. The top of her parasol is tilted from the horizontal, and the actress in her peeks from under it at her presumptive suitor, and she herself, Hiroko, might as well peek at him, with a smile that is all a challenge. "Are you going to take me, to love me with my kimono and all, or are you going to [kitten]foot around the issue? Please tell me now," she seems to say. And he is just as worried as any full-blooded man would be, because he feels he with his species is bound to jump in the ocean-like fray, irrespective of the outcome, ready to swim in this ocean opening in front of them, and -- right after -- closing behind them. 

----


----------



## Marius Hancu (Aug 28, 2012)

*"Simon and Hiroko"*

a dramatic roller coaster from sweet love to adventure.

[Genre: LITERARY FICTION/CONTEMPORARY]
Not so alternative ... real history.

*The sweet and the serene go roller-coaster dramatic to the edge of survival in this love story set in the 1990s, inspired in part by the most serious terrorist attack suffered ever by Tokyo, Japan, which took place at that time.*

Amazon US [larger excerpts now available on page]
Amazon UK
Kobo

​
----
Right now, she's dancing several of her parasol and fan dances outside the open-air museum, on a stony platform covered with the very short and sparse grass of the mountains at that altitude, in an isolated area far from the entrance to the museum, so as to avoid most of the other people come for a day visit. As there are hardly any trees on that slope, the sun isn't screened at all, even in late afternoon. For sound they use a ghetto blaster of average size, a squarish thing in a metallic, silvery cover that he has recently purchased in Akihabara in Tokyo and is very proud of, as it is really one of the first things bought in Japan from his own salary and bonuses.

The flowers on her pale-golden kimono are irises with long green stems rising from the lower hem. The obi is just a paler golden, so wide that he's been concerned about her breathing. "No problem, don't worry," she told him with an easy laugh when asked. I have to believe that's true, or she wouldn't be doing what she's doing.

"And-now-you-know-you-gonna-stop" he speaks in rhythm with the music, and stresses the last word to signal to her.

She stops. The top of her parasol is tilted from the horizontal, and the actress in her peeks from under it at her presumptive suitor, and she herself, Hiroko, might as well peek at him, with a smile that is all a challenge. "Are you going to take me, to love me with my kimono and all, or are you going to [kitten]foot around the issue? Please tell me now," she seems to say. And he is just as worried as any full-blooded man would be, because he feels he with his species is bound to jump in the ocean-like fray, irrespective of the outcome, ready to swim in this ocean opening in front of them, and -- right after -- closing behind them. 

----


----------

